# If you want a Rancilio arm



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

just thought id throw a heads up out, ive seen a few people suggesting people get the arm from happy donkey, and they are a great company no doubt but i think they charge about £28 for the arm before shipping, if you go to myespresso.co.uk you can get them for £15 before shipping (postage is £5) i ordered mine fairly late in the afternoon and still got it next day, make sure you buy the 2008 one though not the 2009 as they changed the arm for the silvia v3 (and its more expensive and wont fit, or i dont think so)


----------



## rozz3r (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks, I was about to pay £28


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I think the Happy Donkey one is an immediate fit. The myespresso (excellent company) requires a bit of surgery.

Ron


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

All you need to do is chop the old arm in half, with a decent set of pliers. Didn't bother me wrecking my old arm, should've been done as soon as I got it, my best update yet.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Brilliant find that! I just picked up a new steam arm, new group seal and a group head brush all for under £28. I've been meaning to get one of these for ages. Can't wait.

Cheers


----------



## rozz3r (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmm, surgery eh. Are there instructions on how to install the myespresso arm anywhere? I'd like to know the full difference before choosing.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

See here

tribs


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Just a quick note for anyone who's thinking about ordering this or has done (like me)

I just contacted MyEspresso.co.uk to ask where my order has got to. I'd been on their website and placed my order and received my "Thanks we've got your order" email. Only to discover that they're actually closed for their annual holiday from 25th - 31st June and that all orders will be processed after this date. Nice of them to tell me when I placed the order









Oh well, I guess I'll just have to wait a bit longer for my lovely foamed milk


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I've just received my 2008 Rancilio arm from Myespresso and fitted in under 2 minutes. No bending/hacking necessary, just unscrew the gaggia arm and use its nut on the Rancilio arm discarding the small washer.

When you receive it, they advise to phone them up and they tell you exactly how to do it but it's 1/10 on a difficulty scale!


----------

